# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Clara (Van Sowerwine)

## sickbunny

Борясь с массовыми изменениями в своей жизни, 12-летняя Клара дезориентирована и смущена. Ее попытки исправить ситуацию и осмыслить свой новый мир срываются, когда цветы нападают на нее, и муравьи вторгаются в ее дом. Ее зачарованное детство изменилось навсегда.
https://vimeo.com/202900694 (почему-то не отображается как видео)

----------

